# AAXA P2 or Optoma PK101?



## transez (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm considering either of these. AAXA P2 comes with gamma correction function, Optoma PK101 does not. How important is the gamma correction function? I'll be watching in a dark room. Thank you!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

What are you using these for? I hope you're not using them for your home theater. These are mini pocket projectors and, most undoubtedly, do not have the lumens required for a home theater. 

I am interested in your results with though. :T


----------

